# Definition of ironic



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

The very man who is one of the, if not* the *person, responsible for the Moebius Skipjack, is banned from this forum. Check out the instructions for the model because Dave Merriman has a big thank you page there. Love him or hate him, he* is* the man. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just one of those guys who's really smart with the learnin', but not so much with the social skills.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John P said:


> Just one of those guys who's really smart with the learnin', but not so much with the social skills.


You've been known to deliver one to the gut on occasion, John. :lol:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Merriman banned? I found him rather amusing. But then again, I'm just a sprue fondler and know it, so I fly under his radar.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I've known Dave for 25 years. He's gruff and demanding, even to his friends. But, to be banned from the Moebius Forum, who's namesake devotes a half page in the instructions of a kit to the guy, is rather IMHO, crazy.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Antimatter said:


> You've been known to deliver one to the gut on occasion, John. :lol:


I too have been said to have poor social skills!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John P said:


> I too have been said to have poor social skills!


Nah, you're just insane. You could have a yard sale for a year and still have kits left.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I notice half the people banned on HT come back in a week or so. Kind of like when they ban someone on professional wrestling...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> I notice half the people banned on HT come back in a week or so. Kind of like when they ban someone on professional wrestling...


Not when you send a moderator a profane laced e-mail and post on the board an 'F' bomb laden post,.....that gets you a permanent vacation. Don't get me wrong, I love Dave, ....no one here has the sheer talent he has in his miiddle finger (No pun intended.) Sadly his return won't likely happen.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

See I have no time for people like that. Talent or skill or whatever is not an excuse for being purposefully abrasive or obnoxious.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Not when you send a moderator a profane laced e-mail and post on the board an 'F' bomb laden post,.....that gets you a permanent vacation. Don't get me wrong, I love Dave, ....no one here has the sheer talent he has in his miiddle finger (No pun intended.) Sadly his return won't likely happen.


Well, I'll put it this way. To know Dave is to know how he is. Take him or leave him. He makes people mad sometimes, but so does your wife, husband, kids, friends, etc. We forgave the Germans, Japanese and even Vietnam for God sake. I'm sure a message board could do some forgiving if it had to. But knowing Dave, he wouldn't come back anyway.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

djnick66 said:


> See I have no time for people like that. Talent or skill or whatever is not an excuse for being purposefully abrasive or obnoxious.


Look at it from Dave's perspective. He gets asked lots of beginner 'skippy' questions about his work, ideas, methods and I'm sure it gets tiresome after a few years of it. getting asked the same 5 questions about the Seaview or some such IS irritating. How can you explain to a beginner about an advanced process, requiring knowledge about lots of other aspects of the process, when they don't have the knowledge, and haven't bothered to look it up for themselves.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

It does get old when people are too lazy to use the search feature. The correct color for the Seaview has been asked so many times, it's amazing people still answer.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Dave is banned from Hobby Talk as a whole, I don't know if it is possible to be banned from individual forums or not. Not that it matters because Moebius has nothing to do with the Moebius forum.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

No matter, he's in my friends list on my Facebook page. I can message him whenever I want. Great thing about facebook we can talk behind your backs over there and no ones the wiser. LOL!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> No matter, he's in my friends list on my Facebook page. I can message him whenever I want. Great thing about facebook we can talk behind your backs over there and no ones the wiser. LOL!


Hey, wait a minute here! My ears have been buzzing lately, you been talking about _me_ behind _my_ back?????

What goes around comes around.....so if _your_ ears start buzzing, I'm just sayin'....

HAL9001-


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I really wouldn't engage in that behavior. LOL. I can't for the life of me figure out why so many folks don't follow Moebius on facebook. If it's for privacy issues, no worries....use your privacy settings and *DO NOT USE ANY OF THE APPS* and stay away from the games, and you'll be good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> I really wouldn't engage in that behavior. LOL. I can't for the life of me figure out why so many folks don't follow Moebius on facebook. If it's for privacy issues, no worries....use your privacy settings and *DO NOT USE ANY OF THE APPS* and stay away from the games, and you'll be good to go. :thumbsup:


Or just don't put any sesitive info on there. You don't even have to put your real birthday...........they don't verify it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> I really wouldn't engage in that behavior. LOL. I can't for the life of me figure out why so many folks don't follow Moebius on facebook. If it's for privacy issues, no worries....use your privacy settings and *DO NOT USE ANY OF THE APPS* and stay away from the games, and you'll be good to go. :thumbsup:


People who use FB apps and play games there are fools. The apps post annoying things by itself and you never know it.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Antimatter said:


> It does get old when people are too lazy to use the search feature. The correct color for the Seaview has been asked so many times, it's amazing people still answer.


I haven't used the "Search" feature on this particular forum - but on many others - it's frustrating at best - and can be a complete pain... That aside - and not directed to anyone in particular - "you" may have heard a question asked many times - but for that individual - it's new to them. Having longevity on an Internet Forum also means you have an opportunity to help someone - if you choose to - or simply ignore it if you don't.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

GEH737 said:


> I haven't used the "Search" feature on this particular forum - but on many others - it's frustrating at best - and can be a complete pain... That aside - and not directed to anyone in particular - "you" may have heard a question asked many times - but for that individual - it's new to them. Having longevity on an Internet Forum also means you have an opportunity to help someone - if you choose to - or simply ignore it if you don't.


Use me for example. I didn't have an overwhelming desire to get the 1:128 Seaview when it came out. One reason was the price and the other I didn't really like the show. Well, Squadron mail order had a _*great*_ price on the kit at $50 and I changed my mind! Not having bought the kit when it came out I haven't really keept up with all the chatter about the kit, it's pluses, minuses or what have you. Therefore I haven't seen what color is most popular for this kit. Well, now I would like to know. So, being it's now a boring question, looks like I'll have to use the 'search' feature and scan and scan and scan to try and find what color most have been using. Sure, color comes down to what pleases the builder, but a lot of folks on this forum have done a lot or research on this, and yes, I'd like to take advantage of their knowledge because that's one of the functions of this forum, right? No, I'm not trying to get someone to do my homework for me, just wanting to find out what others have found out.

HAL9001-


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out why so many folks don't follow Moebius on facebook.


Personally, I have enough ways to waste time without being on facebook. That's why I don't do it and I guess there are others with similar feelings. It's not that I dislike it or have any privacy fears. I just can't be bothered.

Right now, I'm engaged in my morning routine. I'm sitting in front of my computer with a cup of coffee. I just checked my email. I will now check about five of my regular sites (Hobbytalk, Hyperscale, Blu-ray.com, AVS forum, airliners.net). After 15 or 20 minutes, it's off to do something in the real world.

I'm not an anti-facebook crusader. For me, facebook is like going to the gym everyday. It's just something else to clutter my schedule and I'd rather not get involved. Same with Twitter.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I bailed on FB because most of the folks ON FB are not very smart. I guess if you're like 12 it would be fun.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I like going to the different model and boat clubs on Facebook. Lots of pictures. Culttvman has a slew of pics on his FB page.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Isn't the Seaview grey?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

hal9001 said:


> Use me for example. I didn't have an overwhelming desire to get the 1:128 Seaview when it came out. One reason was the price and the other I didn't really like the show. Well, Squadron mail order had a _*great*_ price on the kit at $50 and I changed my mind! Not having bought the kit when it came out I haven't really keept up with all the chatter about the kit, it's pluses, minuses or what have you. Therefore I haven't seen what color is most popular for this kit. Well, now I would like to know. So, being it's now a boring question, looks like I'll have to use the 'search' feature and scan and scan and scan to try and find what color most have been using. Sure, color comes down to what pleases the builder, but a lot of folks on this forum have done a lot or research on this, and yes, I'd like to take advantage of their knowledge because that's one of the functions of this forum, right? No, I'm not trying to get someone to do my homework for me, just wanting to find out what others have found out.
> 
> HAL9001-


In answer to the Seview paint question, on my 4 window version I used an automotive primer gray for the top main color, Testors Light Ghost Gray for the lighter areas fore and aft of the limber holes and for the top of the deck on the top hull and Testors Camouflage gray for the underside, that may not be the "right" colors, but it looks right to me and that is all that matters since I build to please myself. 
If I ever get around to building the 8 window version I will probably use the same primer gray for the top hull and a very light gray, lighter than the Camo gray, for the bottom since all evidence indicates that it was either white or light gray on the bottom. Bottom line, paint it to please your eye, that is what I do, I am to old to stress out over whether or not it is the perfect shade. 

Of course there is always this article if you want to get it right:

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=9251


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

kenlee said:


> In answer to the Seview paint question, on my 4 window version I used an automotive primer gray for the top main color, Testors Light Ghost Gray for the lighter areas fore and aft of the limber holes and for the top of the deck on the top hull and Testors Camouflage gray for the underside, that may not be the "right" colors, but it looks right to me and that is all that matters since I build to please myself.
> If I ever get around to building the 8 window version I will probably use the same primer gray for the top hull and a very light gray, lighter than the Camo gray, for the bottom since all evidence indicates that it was either white or light gray on the bottom. Bottom line, paint it to please your eye, that is what I do, I am to old to stress out over whether or not it is the perfect shade.
> 
> Of course there is always this article if you want to get it right:
> ...


God almighty.


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

*Poor social skills.*

I'm new here I don't post a lot at 50 yr. of age. I haven't put together a model in 30 yrs. . but I'm getting back into it. Sometime poor social skills get misunderstood as you wanting to do the best job you can. I worked in Television news production from age 18 till 35 and I had a lot of growing up to do and I did. Not everything can be perfect when doing live news and I had to learn that . and I also had to accept other people ideas as good or even better than mine. I learned a lot from those yrs. and a a semi new member here I hope to learn more from you guys. My Current build I have tackled is the Bandai Voyager from about 7 yrs. ago, Lots have changed for this guy, If you have big fingers and small parts take your time and pre fit the parts till you have it right and if you start to get frustrated step away take another chill pill. put your glasses back on so you can see. even tho the keep falling off you face at the wrong time and enjoy what you can do and what your skills are. :wave:


----------

